# Can I burn dual layer DVD's?



## dooburyfurkin (Feb 6, 2007)

Before i go out and buy a pack of dual layer DVDs and burn a whole in both pockets and my wallet I wanted to make sure I can burn Dual Layer with my recorder.
See the screenshot below, the program is Nero InfoTool and calls the drive DVD+R/RW DL Recorder. Does the DL mean Dual Layer?
Should be simple for one of you guys.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep DL is Dual Layer and it says yours is capable of burning them.....however don't buy a big pack


----------



## dooburyfurkin (Feb 6, 2007)

nice thanks, is there any make you would recomend? I don't want ****y ones that skip when they switch layer.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Verbatim but whatever your going to buy don't go cheap.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Go to the drive makers website and see what they recommend.
I also agree, dont go cheap it can work out expesive in the end


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that it only burns DVD+R DL disks, so don't buy the DVD-R DL media.


----------



## dooburyfurkin (Feb 6, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Note that it only burns DVD+R DL disks, so don't buy the DVD-R DL media.


I will bear that in mind. This is probly a bit of a n00b question but what is the difference between DVD-R & DVD+R? I did ask the guy at the shop where I bought them and he said just buy DVD-R disk, he didn't give me a reason why? And will my xbox 360 read the DVD+R DL disks? :up:


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Main difference is compatibility. DVD+R are supposedly a little better quality, but from what I found, they are less compatible with external readers than the -R's. Here's a great site to get more information from.

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php


----------

